# Noch ein Neuling



## Nebelschnecke (26. Apr. 2008)

Hallo, hier kommt noch ein Neuling der erfahrenen Teichbesitzern mit diesem Beitrag sicherlich die Lachtränen in die Augen bringen wird:

Planung:    ja, seit ca. 3 Jahren

Zubehör:    Teichfolie, jede Menge mittelgroße bis große Steine zur Randabdeckung, eine Solarfontaine, ein LED-Frosch der blau leuchtet, Optimismus und ein Spaten

Ausführung:   Mit oben genanntem Optimismus und besagtem Spaten ging es frisch ans Werk. Platz für einen großen Teich ist eh keiner vorhanden, soll ja auch nur etwas "Kleines" fürs Auge sein.
Nach heftigen Regenfällen war die Erde gut zum Graben, lediglich die Wurzeln der Akazie machen etwas zu schaffen.
Egal, buddel ich drum herum, irgendwo werde ich schon tiefer ins Erdreich kommen.
Irgendwann war es geschafft, tief bin ich eh nicht gekommen, da mich die Drainage zur Tiefgarage aufgehalten hat...
Fein säuberlich alle Steine beseitigt, Wurzelfrei (ok ok - bis auf meine Akazie), Folie ausgelegt, (war da noch was wie ich die Ränder sichern muß?)
Steine drum Herum und Wasser marsch!!!
Nach ca. 5 Min. ist er voll - zumindest vorne, hinten könnte schon noch mehr hinein...
Solarfontaine rein, und auf Sonnenschein warten.
Nun ja - wie das Wort schon sagt: S o l a r - wenn die Sonne nicht raufscheint ist schluß mit Fontaine.
Aber immerhin scheint die Folie dicht zu sein.

Nach einer sehr regenreicher Nacht (!) schaue ich mir am Morgen mein Meisterwerk an, wo sich schon jede Menge Leben angesiedelt hatte.
Regenwürmer - ca. an die 30 Stück wuselten auf eiskaltem Wassergrund.
Na zum Glück ist der nicht so tief, ich bekomme mit meinem Arm alle raus!

Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war mir klar, dass ich wohl ziemlich alles falsch gemacht habe was es zu "versauen" gibt. 

Ich will heute los und mir eine Pumpe besorgen, fürchte aber, dass mein Teich nicht tief genug sein wird.

So, nachdem nun Euer Kopfschütteln ein Ende gefunden hat, bin ich für Kritik bereit und dankbar.


----------



## AMR (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Noch ein Neuling*

hey

joa die akazie wird dir wohl bald den teich kaputt machen^^....is einfach viel zu nah wie du ja selbst schon sagst^^... außerdem könntest du den rand verändern indem du etwas weggräbst dass man die folie nicht sieht...eine pumpe kannst du ruhig holen..du hast ja keine fische also ist es egal wie tief er ist=)


----------



## Nebelschnecke (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Noch ein Neuling*

 ich werde es beherzigen, es gefällt mir ja selber nicht. Hat jemand verwendung für meine Solarfontaine:evil :crazy


----------



## Annett (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Noch ein Neuling*

Hi,

ohne Dich enttäuschen zu wollen, aber da hilft wohl nur nochmal abreißen (Steine abstapeln), Folie im Randbereich anheben (falls noch lang genug), Randbereich z.B. so Foto  (zum Vergrößern anklicken) oder so ähnlich gestalten.
Den neuen Bereich mit Substrat (keine Teicherde!) befüllen und bepflanzen.
Die Tiefe dieser "Sumpfzone" kann ruhig etwas variieren. 
Wichtig ist die rote Markierung. Nur mit einer senkrechten Folie stellst Du sicher, dass kein Wasser aus dem Teich verschwindet und bei Starkregen keines hinein läuft.
Sollte die Folie zu kurz dafür sein, dann kauf eine Neue. Sooo teuer dürfte das bei der Größe nicht werden. 

Pumpe kannst Du Dir m.M.n. schenken.... Du hast keine Fische, also wozu?  
Solltest Du Seerosen wollen, kannst Du Dich vom Gedanke an ein Wasserspiel sowieso verabschieden. Die mögen keine dauernassen Blätter....

P.S.: Eine kurze Vorstellung von Dir mit einem normalen Vornamen zum "Ansprechen" wäre nett.


----------



## Nebelschnecke (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Noch ein Neuling*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Eine kurze Vorstellung von Dir mit einem normalen Vornamen zum "Ansprechen" wäre nett.


 hab ich glatt vergessen Mein Name ist Ruth und ich komme aus dem Süden (zwischen Augsburg und München).

So, ich war den ganzen Tag am Buddeln, hab alles weg und neu angefangen.Nu isses besser geworden. Eine Pumpe habe ich aber dennoch geholt, auch die Folie ist besser versteckt. Das mit dem Substrat muß ich noch machen, denn ein paar Pflanzen will ich schon noch integrieren.

Ich hab heute schon eine Libelle vorbeifliegen sehen, das hat mich gefreut, zumal ich die einzigste hier mit "so etwas wie einem Teich" bin.

Ich danke Euch für die Ratschläge, ich werde weiteres umsetzen. Nur in die Tiefe kann ich nicht gehen, da die Drainage zur Tiefgarage mich aufhält.
Nur komisch dass meine Akazie sich daran nicht zu stören scheint...:? 
Mit sonnigen Wünschen in ein schönes Wochenende grüßt 
Ruth


----------



## Digicat (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Noch ein Neuling*

Servus Ruth

Auch von mir ein 

Herzliches Willkommen

[OT]Ich finde deinen Nick "Nebelschnecke" sehr lieb, aber habt ihr zwischen Augsburg und München soviel Nebel   [/OT]

Es wurde ja bereits schon alles gesagt, aber


> Ich hab heute schon eine Libelle vorbeifliegen sehen, ...



Da hast mir aber eine "ganze" Menge voraus, ich habe leider heuer noch keine gesehen  .

Wie siehts mit Bilder von deinem Teichprojekt aus, ICH WILL SEHEN !!!!
und nich nur ich, denn wir sind garnicht neugierig


----------



## Nebelschnecke (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Noch ein Neuling*

Hi, bin zwar immer noch nicht komplett zufrieden, aber der Anfang ist getan.
Ich beneide Euch um Eure schönen Teiche, wenn ich den passenden Garten dazu hätte würde es bei mir auch anders aussehen. aber meine qm sind sehr begrenzt - wie halt bei Reihenhausgärten üblich.
Meine Nachbarin freute sich gleich über die plätschernde Fontaine meiner Pumpe und verschwand aufs WC:shock .
Was solls, Wasser beruhigt auch - sie wird sich schon daran gewöhnen 

Ich bin der Mensch der ein Projekt anfängt und mit den Fehlern dazulernt um letzten Endes mit Perfektionalität es zu beenden.
"Learning by doing" halt. Aber ich gebe nicht auf und werde ein echtes Schmuckstück daraus machen.

Im Baumarkt lief gestern einer mit einem riesigen Zementkübel an mir vorbei...
Nu steht einer bei mir am Teich - und macht sich ganz gut finde ich.
Sogar meine Solarfontaine kommt wieder zum Einsatz 
Die Pumpe im Teich kann zusätzlich einen Speier bedienen, einen Schlauch dazu habe ich noch im Keller gefunden, nur noch keine zündende Idee von wo ich das Wasser worein plätschern lassen soll (Meine arme Nachbarin) 
Auch das mit den Pflanzen hab ich noch nicht ganz im Griff. Solange tun es halt die aus´m Aquarium (blöd - oder?).
So, nun wünsche ich allen einen tollen Start in die Woche und grüße jeden der es liest.
Ruth
p.s. "Nebelschnecke" deswegen, weil es hier nicht selten 2-3 Wochen Hochnebel hat, der mächtig auf´s Gemüt drücken kann...:crazy


----------



## Annett (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Noch ein Neuling*

Hallo Ruth,

bitte sorg dafür, dass evtl. in den Teich gefallene Tiere wieder herauskommen.
Manche wollen nur ihren Durst stillen.... entweder legst Du einen Ast entsprechend befestigst ans Ufer, der auch ins Wasser ragt, oder Du legst gleich ein Brettchen schräg hinein. 
Ein ertrunkener Igel ist ein trauriger Anblick. 

Die Bilder dürfen übrigens ruhig etwas größer sein - so 800x600 und max. 244kB sind hier erlaubt. 

So einen Mörtelkübel habe ich auch als Miniteich in Betrieb, ebenfalls uneingegraben. Seit gestern befinden sich einige Ableger meiner Teichpflanzen darin. Bin gespannt, wie sich das entwickelt.
Pumpe wird bei mir nie installiert werden - das Wasser landet beim kleinsten Wind neben dem Kübel. 
Außerdem würde mir das meine Miniseerose nie verzeihen.


----------



## Nebelschnecke (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Noch ein Neuling*

Hallo Annett, dank Dir für den Tip mit den Tieren. 
Meine Pumpe läuft nicht den ganzen Tag, nur wenn ich mich draußen aufhalte.
Meinem Mann wäre das auch zu viel Stromverbrauch:crazy ...
Kübel etwas eingraben - hätte auch was - und daneben denn noch einen kleineren und das ganze dann mit Schlauch verbinden und in den "ich will mal ein Teich werden" zurücksprudeln lassen...
Mein Focus richtet sich jetzt aber erst einmal auf Pflanzen und wie und was ich mit Substrat mache.
Bye Ruth


----------



## chrisgruebl (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Noch ein Neuling*

Servus Ruth



> Ich bin der Mensch der ein Projekt anfängt und mit den Fehlern dazulernt um letzten Endes mit Perfektionalität es zu beenden.


Das ist die richtige Einstellung 


Nur so als Anregung, über einen Minibachlauf/Wasserfall (gibt es auch fertig zu kaufen, kosten leider bei 50-70 EUR... ) vom Mörtelkübel in den Teich laufen lassen, ansonsten kann man sich sowas aber auch Basteln mit ein wenig Holz, Teichfolie und Leim/Schrauben etc.
 - die Fantasie hat ja keine Grenzen... 

Meine Mutter hat auch eine Minigarten mit Miniteich und Miniquellbecken und Minibachlauf (in dem Baden die Spatzen...) - aber trotzdem sehr schön.

Das 'Quellbecken' haben wir damals einfach diese Halbrundhölzer (die mit Draht auf der Rückseite) in einen Kreis auf den Boden (etwas eingeschlagen), dann mit Erde befüllt. Dann einen weitern kleineren Kreis oben drauf (in dem ist das Quellbecken - Mörtelkübel), somit entstand eine Stufe mit Erde... die inzwischen komplett überwachsen ist mit div Blumen. und wasweißich... Recht 'einfach' und günstig und schaut gut aus!


----------



## Christine (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Noch ein Neuling*



			
				chrisgruebl schrieb:
			
		

> Recht 'einfach' und günstig und schaut gut aus!



Hallo Chris,

wie wäre es mit einer kleiner Foto-Doku für die Rubrik "Miniteiche"?????

Büüüüüüüüüüdde !


----------



## chrisgruebl (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Noch ein Neuling*

Servus Else



> wie wäre es mit einer kleiner Foto-Doku für die Rubrik "Miniteiche"?????


Uah, muß ich ja meine Mutter besuchen , kann also ein bischen dauern


----------



## Christine (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Noch ein Neuling*

Na, komm 

Ist doch bald Muttertag!!!


----------



## Nebelschnecke (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Noch ein Neuling - der vergrößert*

Nachdem ich mich nun festgestellt habe wie schön ein kleiner Teich ist, konnte ich auch meinem Mann davon überzeugen.
Also sind wir gestern losgefahren eine größere Teichwanne - nicht die ganz kleine - nein, die etwas größere kaufen. Mein Mann meinte, es mache wenig Sinn wenn wir die Kleine holen und er muß in zwei Wochen wieder los mir eine größere kaufen weil sie mir zu klein geworden ist.  

Heute geht also das Buddeln von vorne los, drückt mir nur die Daumen dass ich tief genug hinunter komme.
Somit habe ich genug zu tun heute (auch ein Aspekt meines Mannes), und ich habe einen Gartenteich der nicht nur "von zwölf bis Mittags" hält.
Und - evtl. - kann ich dort ja auch ein/zwei/drei Fischis reinsetzen.
Fotos werden folgen...
Gruß Ruth


----------



## Nebelschnecke (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Noch ein Neuling*

Hier nun die versprochenen Fotos.
Das Werk ist (fast) fertig - ich auch:schizo 
Nicht nur dass ich am ganzen Körper blaue Flecke habe, nein - es fehlen mir auch gute 10cm an Erdreich, da ich leider nicht tiefer hinunter graben konnte.
Allerdings habe ich die Wurzeln der Akazie gut gekappt. Ich hoffe nur, dass sie mir das nicht zu übel genommen hat:beeten 

Nun ist es halt ein halb-hoch-Teich, der -mit noch ein wenig Erde und Rindenmulch sicherlich zu einem fast-normal-tiefen-Teich werden kann.

Was die Ränder betrifft: grüner Noppenrasen? oder __ Moos?

Also Fischlein wird es dadrinnen sicherlich keine geben, dazu isser zu klein.

Ich habe ein Teicherde-Sandgemisch. Nun aber meine Frage: das Wasser ist heute immer noch total trüb und irgendwie schaumig an einigen Stellen.
Setzt sich das noch? Momentan lasse ich die Pumpe lieber noch aus, damit nicht nochmehr gewälzt wird.
Sollte ich sie lieber anmachen?

Aber nun seht selber:


   
 

Liebe Sonntagsgrüße von Ruth


----------

